# Messerschmitt Bf109A-0 in soviet hands. Images part 1



## sandokan (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi all folks!
A facebook friend shared me time ago a selection of images related to a Bf109A-0 captured by republican part during the Spanish civil war and seized by soviets, dispatched to Moscow technical analyst.
The story of this messerschmitt, landed in emergency short of fuel, if I'm not wrong, was a legend because there were no images confirming the capture. I want to share you this quite rare images collection.
Cheers


----------



## sandokan (Jun 21, 2017)

Part 2 of images selection related


----------



## sandokan (Jun 21, 2017)

Part 3


----------



## stona (Jun 21, 2017)

Bf 109 A coded 6-15 which made a forced landing flown by Fw. Otto Polenz on 4/12/37 near Bujaraloz. In Republican Colours (there's at least one photo showing the red wingtips of the Republican 'air force') it was extensively flown by famous French test pilot Konstantin Rozanoff who after the war would become chief test pilot at Dassault Mirage and became the first Frenchman to break the sound barrier.
The aircraft subsequently found its way to Russia where those photographs were taken. The remains of the aircraft were recaptured by the Wermacht in 1941.

Good images, most interesting is the cockpit arrangement, which differs largely from the later standard.
The oil cooler is also in a more inboard position, almost behind the gear leg.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Jun 21, 2017)

Many thanks Steve, I didn't know the story of this messerschmitt in detail!
Cheers 
Tiberio


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## stona (Jun 21, 2017)

In late 1936 three V series machines (V3,V4 and V6) these coded as 6-1, 6-2 and 6-3. Which was which is a debate which usually produces more heat than light 

Your facebook friend should know that the aircraft in the pictures was a Bf 109 A rather than A-0, there was a small A series production run. About 20 were built, one document states 22. Most of these were delivered, by sea, to Spain in January and February 1937. They received codes in Spanish service up to 6-18 (probably). It seems probable that 16 Bf 109 As were delivered to Spain.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2017)

The Russian sources say the Bf 109 was of the B version..

Испытано в СССР. Истребитель Messerschmitt Bf 109B

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Jun 21, 2017)

There's a lot of confusion about this. The reasons we can be sure that this and those other 16 aircraft were in fact A series are subtle. The inboard position of the oil cooler. The manual cocking of the two MG 17s (the EPAD 17 was still being tested at the time). Longer slats. Most obviously no provision for the central MG 17 which was a feature of the B series. According to a surviving delivery plan, 22 A series aircraft were constructed. Also note the propeller, the highest numbered aircraft in Spanish service known to be photographed with the Schwarz wooden propeller was this one, 6-16. Then there are the dates. Known production dates for the Bf 109 A were from December 1936 to February 1937. VJ./88 began operations with the Bf 109 in March 1937. The production of the B-1 started at werknummer 1021 and werknummern 1010-1020 were to be retro fitted with the third MG 17. We know that the first flight of W.Nr 1012 was on 1st March 1937, too late for it to have been in Spain.

I think the Russian source has got this wrong.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2017)

Good stuff guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 21, 2017)

The early versions of the 109 were really elegant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2017)

Very cool. Thanks for posting Sandokan

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2017)

Great pics. Didn't realize the early 109 had a looped handle grip like that. Similar to British designs with, presumably, the brake control in the center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Jun 22, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Great pics. Didn't realize the early 109 had a looped handle grip like that. Similar to British designs with, presumably, the brake control in the center.



It is similar. As I understand it the entire column moved left/right to control the ailerons on this system, rather than just the upper 'spade' grip as in the British design. 
The lever must be a brake lever, something retained in British designs (we like a handbrake*) but not by the Germans, who adopted a system of toe brakes similar to the Americans.

* My current car (German) has an electro-magnetic handbrake/parking brake operated by a stupid little switch and I hate it. Give me a proper handbrake lever to pull any day 

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Jun 22, 2017)

Very interesting debate guys. I'm learning about the Bf109 new things. Thanks a lot
(My apologies for the thread early posted in wrong section)
Greetings
Tiberio


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello Steve,
It is very strange that some of the publications, even the most recent one, including the ones that seem very well researched in some other respects seem to omit the info about Bf 109 As that were sent to Spain... and very often there is not much info shared about this first (pre)production model in general. On the other hand - one can collect quite a bit of information on the internet since almost everyone agrees upon the info which you have shared above.
I would wonder if any of the French or Soviet sources were stating the original color of the aircraft since it seems also that these early Bf 109 A airframes were painted a bit different than the machines that arrived later in the civil war... Also, it seems that lots of care was taken to smoothen the panel lines with the putty before painting (in what seems like some metallic paint to my eyes).
Best regards,
Milos Gazdic


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2017)

Great pics and info.


----------



## stona (Jun 25, 2017)

Milos Gazdic said:


> I would wonder if any of the French or Soviet sources were stating the original color of the aircraft since it seems also that these early Bf 109 A airframes were painted a bit different than the machines that arrived later in the civil war... Also, it seems that lots of care was taken to smoothen the panel lines with the putty before painting (in what seems like some metallic paint to my eyes).



When these aircraft arrived in Spain they seem to have been painted in a matte silver finish, it definitely looks different to the later aircraft in RLM 63 (or 62 ?)
Ken Merrick has suggested that the early aircraft were unpainted except for a thin green tinted protective coating, but wear patterns visible in at least one photograph (of 6-4) would tend to argue against this. What that paint was is not clear. It is impossible to state with any certainty how they were finished.
Certainly these early aircraft appear to have had the panel joins treated, taped, puttied, sanded or in some other way smoothed.
Cheers
Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

